#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  Keeping 'eyes open'

## ninfan

Bfore I would stare at myself in the mirror to enter into gnosis state. I would do it till about 40 mins till my eyes would feel like they r burning. After crossing my pain threshold twice or thrice & keeping it open for like 2-3 hours, I can now feel that I can keep them open forever. Somethimes I just keep my eyes open while doing regular work. I can't do it outside since my eyes become really red & teary & my vision gets blurred. Somehow I have a feeling that it is benefical in someway, in a way just like sleep deprivation & fasting. I know that it will help me in hypnosis but will it help me in the occult as well?

----------


## AharaVimaladvaita

I don't think that haveing eyes open for 2 or three hours is god for you. You have to be cautious because eyes are very sensitive!!! There is a good tehnique for you that has a lot of good resoults like stady one pointed mind, relaxed body and so on. That tehnikue is Trataka on candle! if i were you i will use that tehniqu instead of tehniqu that you describe. From my experiences i advise you that you do NOT strain your eyes so much... do it gradually first for 1 minute and from one month 20 minutes or something like that  :Smile:

----------


## ninfan

Thankyou both of you for your concerns. I was doing this as a means to achieve gnosis. I admit its a bit masochistic but so is fasting for more than a day & sleep deprivation. Isn't it true that men have tried to invent different ways to enter the gnosis state, self hurt being one of them? I'll quote this from Liber Null
"Sleeplessness, fasting, and exhaustion are old monastic favorites. There should be a constant turning of the mind toward the object of the exercise during these practices. Pain, torture,
and flagellation have been used by witches, monks, and fakirs
to achieve results. Surrender to pain brings eventual ecstasy and
the necessary one-pointedness."
But I'll also quote this & in a way contradict myself " However, if the organism's resistance to pain is high, needless damage to the body may
result before the threshold is crossed."
If only we knew the optimum amount of pain, things would have been much better

----------

